# ISO Melon Bread Recipe



## padams2359 (Mar 19, 2009)

Friend called me a minute ago asking about Melon Bread.  I never heard of it as that, but have had something like it before at Asian Grocery Store.  Anyone have a proven Melon Bread Recipe.  Something I could do while home recovering.  Thanks everyone for the well wish for birthday and lumbar fusion surgery.


----------

